# Dikhololo: need contact info please



## Betsy K (May 17, 2013)

I have owned, successfully, at DIK for well over 20 years now. Recently I lost all my Timeshare contacts for all my SA resorts.  My email program crashed and all my files were lost. Microsoft no longer supports my old Outlook Express email program.

I paid DIK levies months ago and asked that the weeks be deposited into my RCI account. When they never showed up in RCI, I checked the confirmation email and saw that they were off one digit in my RCI account number. Unfortunately, the confirmation email from them was stored on my email Outlook Express in my DIK folder, and it is GONE!! When I discovered the mistake, I had contacted DIK and asked them to deposit my 3 weeks into the correct account number, but never got a response. Since my communication with them, I have lost all contact info for DIK: no email address, no name of the person who does the deposits, no name for the levies, NO NOTHING. HELP PLEASE. 

Betsy K


----------

